# 10mm Glock



## BCGUNCOLL (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of acquiring a full sized Glock in 10mm. What are everyones' thoughts/opinions on these?


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I love my glock 20 so much I also picked up a glock 29 I love the 10mm round especially in winter


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I just recently bought my NIB G20SF, have only taken it to the range once so far (just bought it last weekend). I love this gun, I fired a few Winchester Silvertips thru it and a box of Blazer 180s. I did not find the recoil to be much more than with my G21SF. I just bought today a box of Buffalo Bore 180 gr JHC which are hotter then the others I have fired. I will try a few on my next range trip. I feel the Silvertips are fine for SD. I am keeping a mag loaded with the BB just to have them. Even with the range type ammo the G20 would perform more than adequate for SD IMHO, in fact I would be afraid of over penetration with the Buffalo Bore and maybe even the Silvertips. Dont want to shhot thru a bad guy and go thru 2 or 3 innocents.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i just bought nib glock 29 and it is a great gun. go to you tube and watch hickcock 45 knock down power, he uses a glock 10mm and i was surprised to see it was right up there with the 357 mag and the 45 cal for power


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya,The 10mm is a very nice pistol. :smt1099


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Its a true work horse! I live in Montana and being a bow hunter im more than comfortable with this gun against larger game that could eat me. and not to mention im surgical with it too.....Ive had 44mags before but just wasn't accurate with them.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The 10 m/m is a good round but there is something about it in a Glock platform I do not find comfortable so, with the Glocks I go to the .45 acp. That is however just me not a - on the 10m/m Golcks.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

BCGUNCOLL said:


> I'm thinking of acquiring a full sized Glock in 10mm. What are everyones' thoughts/opinions on these?


5 star gun, best 10mm pistol ever


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> 5 star gun, best 10mm pistol ever


Agreed!!


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my G29. Problem is ammo is super expensive. I've also picked up a G36 for my need for a 45Cal. Just recently I've found that the G36 slide fits perfectly on the G29 frame. Picked up a G30 magazine and now I've got a G30 with a slimframed slide. Perfect concealed carry. Lightweight .45 with 10 rounds of kick-A$$.


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a new owner of a Glock 20. I have put approximately 200 rounds out of it so far. Recoil does not seem excessive to me at all, and I am pretty accurate with it out to 20-25 yards (haven't shot any farther, and really don't anticipate to). Ammo is high priced, and I am not a reloader/handloader. If you get one, do yourself a favor and check out Underwood ammo. These are real, full powered 10mm, not watered down-to-40 S&W-levels-10mm. My current favorite Underwood load (home defense) is the 135 grain Nosler HP @ 1600 fps. Flawless relability out of my G 20, and very light felt recoil (at least to me). Very reasuring laying on my night stand. Oh yeah, about $26-$27 for 50. WAAAAAAAY cheaper than anything else on the market. Loaded in Starline brass.
I have also shot a quite a few of the Underwood 165 grain HPs (not sure what bullet), and have some 180 HPs, but haven't shot any yet. Anyway, not meant to be a commercial, and I am not affiliated with them in anyway. I am trying to get my local dealer to stock them though......

I have added Ameriglo ghost ring night sights, and a Crimson Trace Railmaster to my setup, and also changed out the standard recoil spring/plastic guide rod for a 22# spring/stainless steel guide rod. I haven't shot the G 20 with "regular" powered loads with the heavier spring (22# vs standard 17#), but have read others posts that the G 20 functions fine with the heavier spring and lighter loads. Anyway, the G20 rocks.


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a new owner of a Glock 20. I have put approximately 200 rounds out of it so far. Recoil does not seem excessive to me at all, and I am pretty accurate with it out to 20-25 yards (haven't shot any longer distances, and really don't anticipate to). Ammo is high priced, and I am not a reloader/handloader. If you get one, do yourself a favor and check out Underwood ammo. These are real, full powered 10mm, not watered down-to-40 S&W-levels-10mm. My current favorite Underwood load (home defense) is the 135 grain Nosler HP @ 1600 fps. Flawless relability out of my G 20, and very light felt recoil (at least to me). Very reasuring laying on my night stand. Oh yeah, about $26-$27 for 50. WAAAAAAAY cheaper than anything else on the market. Loaded in Starline brass.
I have also shot a quite a few of the Underwood 165 grain HPs (not sure what bullet), and have some 180 HPs, but haven't shot any yet. Anyway, not meant to be a commercial, and I am not affiliated with them in anyway. I am trying to get my local dealer to stock them though......

I have added Ameriglo ghost ring night sights, and a Crimson Trace Railmaster to my setup, and also changed out the standard recoil spring/plastic guide rod for a 22# spring/stainless steel guide rod. I haven't shot the G 20 with "regular" powered loads with the heavier spring (22# vs standard 17#), but have read others posts that the G 20 functions fine with the heavier spring and lighter loads. Anyway, the G20 rocks.


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry for the double post....tried to do some editing....not sure what happened.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

Love my G20SF but need lots of money for the good ammo or must reload for it, I reload. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dempsey (Mar 5, 2012)

I love this gun, I fired a few Winchester Silvertips thru it and a box of Blazer 180s. I did not find the recoil to be much more than with my G21SF. I just bought today a box of Buffalo Bore 180 gr JHC which are hotter then the others I have fired. I will try a few on my next range trip.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

G20 SF...It's next on my list to get...!!! :numbchuck:
3/16/2012 Update : Got Money down on one right now...!
3/19/2012 Update : I own a G20 SF Gen3...!


----------



## Cornelius (Mar 5, 2012)

The 10mm is a very nice pistol


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac (Feb 25, 2012)

Have a question about the standard G29 barrel. They say not to shoot lead bullets. My question is if i was to shoot a few (say 5 or 6, no steady diet ) hardcast loads then cleaned the barrel good would it harm the barrel. I like to carry a few hot hardcast loads when out and about in bear country. I will be ordering an after market barrel soon. Any pro's and con's on which after market barrel?
Sorry did not mean to Hijack the thread. Feel free to move this where ever it should be.
Thank you


----------

